
Facebook selling digital gifts at a $35m run rate - brasmusen
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/09/02/facebook-selling-digital-gifts-at-a-35m-run-rate/
======
jeremyliew
Bodes well for facebook apps with digital goods business models

~~~
unalone
I see where you're coming from, but I'll play devil's advocate and say that
your line of thinking is flawed.

The advantage of gifts is that they're Facebook-sponsored. Everybody has them.
They get displayed in a special manner that other apps can't take, because
Facebook still controls the user's Home page completely.

So while it's POSSIBLE that other apps gain SOME sales, if it's not native
it'll take a hit.

------
aston
Whatever they're paying Susan Kare, it's not enough...

